# all pe civil books for sale (a lot of bonus if you buy some books)



## toxapheneufl (May 2, 2010)

I passed the civil pe exam and now sell all the materials I have for that exam. Everything you need for PE civil examination (14 books and a HO33s calculator included, a lot of other bonus including a review course DVD and thousands of questions with solutions for civil PE exam). Email to [email protected] for more details.

(1) Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (CERM11), 11th Edition ISBN: 159125-129-5 $170

(2) Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the Civil Engineering Reference Manual (CEPP11) ISBN: 1591-26130-9 $55

(3) Civil PE Sample Examination (CESX2) ISBN: 1591-26135-x $55

(4) 101 Solved Civil Engineering Problems ISBN: 1888-57732-0 $30

(5) Six-Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam Problems: Water Resources ISBN: 1888-57790-8 $35

(6) Six-Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam Structural Problems ISBN: 1591-26051-5 $35

(7) Six-Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam Transportation Problems, 2nd ed. ISBN: 1591-26052-3 $50

(8) Six-Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam Geotechnical Problems ISBN: 1591-26010-8 $40

(9) Six Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam Environmental Problems ISBN: 1888-57789-4 $35

(10) Civil Engineering Problem Solving Flowcharts for the PE Exam (Kaplan) ISBN: 1427-76141-8 $40

(11) Civil Engineering PE Problems &amp; Solutions (Kaplan) ISBN: 1427-76140-x $35

(12) Essential Equations for the Civil PE Exam Using the HP 33s ISBN: 1591-26057-4 $30

(13) Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (CERM9), 9th Edition ISBN: 1888577959 $75

(14) Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering Pe Exam: A Companion to the Civil Engineering Reference Manual (CEPP9) ISBN: 1888-577-96-7 $30

(15) HP 33s Calculator (HP33) with instruction. $45

Some bonus if you buy a certain amount of books :

(1) a copy of EIT / PE Civil Engineering Exam Video Review DVD (This DVD has 29 hours of video review with the handout materials specifically made for the Civil Engineering PE or FE/EIT Exam. )

(2) a copy of 1,300 exam-style problems for the civil PE exam. Solutions are included for all problems. Those questions help me a lot to get pass of the exam.

(3) two environmental and water resources review I bought from ebay.

(4) hundreds of photocopy of the appendix and index of CERM11. I copied them and brought them with the book to make quick reference during the exam and saved a lot of time to go back and forth of the book.

(5) two sets of PE Exam Civil 40-Mix Breadth Problem &amp; Answer I bought from ebay. (I don’t like those exams. But just give as bonus for your information.)

(6) copy of some civil pe construction module from a book for your reference.

(7) hundreds of pages of some PE review courses class notes (which provide a lot of helpful information and points for the exam)

(8) some equations and quick references.


----------

